# Forbidden City HDR



## Bgagnon127 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi all, 
Took this shot in china last year at the forbidden city. Let me know what you think.

http://briangagnonphotography.smugmug.com/Travel/China/DSC06789tonemapped/875047407_HZLRp-M-3.jpg


----------



## ann (Apr 18, 2011)

How did you manage not to have any people in this shot? And how many exposures?

.  I am going to be there next month , so am thinking all the people will be a challenge,but you seem to have avoided that issue.

Are those lines some sort of water mark? they certainly spoil the view.


----------



## Provo (Apr 18, 2011)

ann said:


> How did you manage not to have any people in this shot? And how many exposures?
> 
> .


 Ditto would like to know if this is a single shot or multi exposure


----------



## mindfloodz (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that's a watermark, considering at the center of the big "x" there is his name in a watermark.

Well done on the picture! Looks great!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 18, 2011)

ann said:


> How did you manage not to have any people in this shot?.........


 

Perhaps it was an exceedingly long exposure(s), and the people are there but they didn't 'register'.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 18, 2011)

480sparky said:


> ann said:
> 
> 
> > How did you manage not to have any people in this shot?.........
> ...


 Or, with enough identical exposures to work with, it would be fairly simple to clone the people out - and you have an image of the background in that area to replace it with.  (Assuming that the people are moving, walking around, etc.)


----------



## Bgagnon127 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi,
The shot was done with multiple exposures using a tripod to ensure they were identical, BUT that was only to achieve the HDR look. I use photomatix for my HDR. I actually was lucky enough that there were no people in the shot. I recommend going in the off season on a weekday to avoid having crazy numbers of people.  Also the lines are a watermark


----------



## Bgagnon127 (Apr 18, 2011)

mindfloodz said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that's a watermark, considering at the center of the big "x" there is his name in a watermark.
> 
> Well done on the picture! Looks great!



Thanks mindfloodz


----------



## ann (Apr 18, 2011)

I couldn't see his name this morning as the light in my office creates problems, but thanks for pointing that out.

I like the shot , however , I don't think i will be so lucky as I will be there on a weekend day.


----------

